# [ot] What Will Horacio Do?



## el-remmen (Jun 19, 2002)

Our resident story hour addict is going on a month long vacation and will likely not be able to keep up with the 27 story hours he follows religiously and the 13.2 story hours he follows irregularly and the 6.9 story hours he just checks in on occastionally.

Will he go mad without his fix?

Here is your chance to predict what he will do!!!


----------

